# Benrus Commemorative Watch Band



## Merlin (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey All,

I am new here and I need some help. About a year ago I purchased the Benrus WWII Commemorative Watch and have worn it ever since until recently. The watch band that came with it is falling apart. I was wondering if any of you could let me know where I could buy a new one or a replacement that looks similar to the original. If you could help me out with this, I would greatly appreciate it!

Best,

Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome Paul, I've no idea where you'd get a genuine Benrus replacement.

you can check Roy's sale site to so if anyhing he has is similsr

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Straps_Bands.html

have you a picture you could post?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Paul, I`d be interested in your opinion on the Benrus Commemorative as I quite like the look of this watch


----------



## Merlin (Mar 7, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Welcome to the forum Paul, I`d be interested in your opinion on the Benrus Commemorative as I quite like the look of this watch


Hello mach,

I think the Benrus is an awesome watch. I love the way it harks back to WWII field watches. I have always been a big fan of military watches in general, especially WWII watches.. I even purchased one on eBay. An Elgin, it was supposedly "restored" by the seller. It worked, but not very well, so I decided to look into the Benrus reproduction. It has been a success for me. If the band had not fallen apart due to me wearing it everyday, I would be wearing it right now. It keeps good time, at least for my needs. The price is not outrageous either. Anyway, I would strongly recommend investing in one if you are the slight bit interested.

Hope this helps,

Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Paul, I`ll keep a look out for one


----------

